# water leak and driveway tiles dip



## loo (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi All,
I live in springs area . i was away in a trip and when i came back i had the following situation: i found a major dip in the tiles in the parking area after instigation it appear that happened after the heavy rain early this month. that is not all when i got the dewa bill for November month it was huge around 6000dhs listed in water consumption. when i ask in dewa they said there might be water leak.
does anybody faced similar problem. i know that water tanks in those villas are not well built but to what extent? 
I m afraid that it effect the foundations of the villa. 
also who can help with such problems. maintenance /service company ...etc?


----------

